# Winter Garden



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Back in mid November I started planting my winter garden only to have the ice storm come through in early December and bury everything under 3-4 inches of solid ice. I thought everything I planted was frozen out since most of it was just sprouting and I hadnt gotten the plastic over it yet - BUT.........


While I was planting onions last week I noticed my spinach plot was covered in button sized plants that seemed to be healthy and growing. I put up a small greenhouse over it using pvc and plastic and in just one week it has almost doubled in size. Looks like we're going to be having fresh spinach soon.


I'm going to go back and replant cabbage, carrots, beets and cauliflower in the next week and set up the green houses right after I get the seeds planted. I thought I would just let the winter garden go this year but the spinach changed my mind.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm, I sure have garden envy now. You are much further south than I am, so you can have things growing now. Right now, the temp is 23 degrees. When it is warm, I sure feel like digging in the dirt, but it was so cold and blustery today, I couldn't get in the house fast enough. We might have up to 6 inches of snow in the next 24 to 48 hours. 

But I am starting to get some seeds started.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it's coming through. I wish I was able to grow around here. I think I lost most of my apple tree 'sticks' and my grapes, too, since being forced to move to an apartment with very little interior light or space, they have been stuck outside. Pissed me off, I gotta start all over. Still holding hope that I see some leaves in the spring.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried a winter garden for the first time this year. My cabbage and beets didn't make it. Way too much cold weather and no hoop house or cold frame. However I pulled some carrots a few days back and while they are small, they are growing well and should yield a nice harvest in the spring.

I will try again next fall.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Greens, onions & garlic are up & running.


----------



## ronpeck (Dec 26, 2014)

I have shifted in denver last year and purchased a house . I love gardens and redesigned the structure of garden from remodeling denver. In winter I have planted a plant of spinach, lettuce, peas, potatoes . The spinach grows very fast and winter is the best season for green plants .


----------



## shirleyhatch (Jun 22, 2016)

hey,

I have just remodeled my home and had a new garden there. I just loved it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hi Shirley*



shirleyhatch said:


> hey,
> 
> I have just remodeled my home and had a new garden there. I just loved it.


Welcome to Prepared Society forum!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

shirleyhatch said:


> hey,
> 
> I have just remodeled my home and had a new garden there. I just loved it.


Hey back at ya. Welcome from Missouri. Here's a suggestion: go to the introduction section of the Forum and tell us a little about yourself, perhaps why you loved your Garden so much. We look forward to hearing from you.


----------

